# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Atlanta 6:00pm Turner / WGN / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Bulls in Down South* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (44-34) (19-20 on road) @ Atlanta Hawks (12-66) (9-30 at home) 









Philips Arena, Saturday April 16th, 2005
Chicago @ Atlanta 6:00pm	Turner / WGN / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Nebraska-6'-LUE <> Stanford-6'8-CHILDRESS <> Oak Hill Acad.-6'9-SMITH <> NC State-6'10-GUGLIOTTA <> GeorgiaTech-7'-COLLIER*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Kentucky-6'2-DELK <> Texas-6'3-IVEY <> California-6'10-STEWART <> Efes Pilsen-6'11-DOBNJAK*


*Season Series*







vs








95 vs 85
107 @ 82
105 vs 91
3-0

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*200pts for the closest score prediction. +(either 25 or 375pts) Jackpot (everytime exact score doesnt get predicted jackpot gets a 25pts raise)*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Guest: Play-by-play writer










thanks sloth.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Happy 20th birthday to LUOL DENG!*
















.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 92
Hawks 83


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bullies 98

Hawks 86


Corie Blount 12 pts and 8 brds :biggrin:


----------



## varba (Apr 16, 2005)

Let's sweep the season series! :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Karl Malone 21 pts 10 rebs

Eddie Robinson 15 pts

Bulls 108 Hawks 72


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sloth said:


> Karl Malone 21 pts 10 rebs
> 
> Eddie Robinson 15 pts
> 
> Bulls 108 Hawks 72


Bulls- 105.

Hawks- 78.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bulls fans, 

You can now listen to the games for FREE! From April 15-23, the NBA is offering a free preview of its Audio League Pass and Inside Ticket. For the final week of the season, listen to every remaining game of the year. 100 percent free.

Click here

Game Schedule


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is the result of the game:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 98

Hawks 86

Tyson 16 pts, 15 boards
Ben 23 pts


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Bulls 98
Hawks 89

High Scorer - Jared Reiner with 23. I also predict he'll snatch down 11 boards, block 3 shots, dish out 5 dimes for good measure, and at one point during the game will take a rebound and go coast to coast and dunk all over Jason Collier's ugly grille.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls 87

Hawks 64

Chandler career high 47 points to go along with 26 boards and 9 blocks...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the only guy i'm afraid of is josh smith...
he is rebounding and blocking shots its crazy and that on his rookie campagn.

here some good pics i found

















and of course i thought about sloth...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bulls 102
Hawks 89

Ben will be the topscorer again with 25 points, but only five of them in the fourth quarter. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Atlanta 89 Bulls 84

Joshes will destroy them :angel:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Place your ucash bets. Where are the Hawks fans at?
*

Bulls to WIN (-6.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 13
Total amount staked 10334
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
BBB 5000 1/1 (1.00) -

such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
theLegend 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
Larry Legend 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
Hakeem 534 1/1 (1.00) -
J Pops 300 1/1 (1.00) -
King Joseus 262 1/1 (1.00) -
NR 1 250 1/1 (1.00) -
X-Factor 226 1/1 (1.00) -
Twix 200 1/1 (1.00) -
cmd34 52 1/1 (1.00) -
rosenthall 10 1/1 (1.00) -


Hawks to WIN (+6.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 0
Total amount staked 0

*


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hawks to win

Hawks 106
Bulls 100


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I've got 3k on the bulls tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

101










88


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls 117
Hawks 77

I see a score duplication of yesterday


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Nocioni = Heart and Soul, judging from the last two games. Should we start a thread?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That had to be a little embarassing for Kirk. Getting rejected on a breakaway layup. Superb block by Josh Smith.

13-10 Bulls


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Du stays hot with a 3p!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Du stays hot with a 3p!


And another!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 offensive rebounds after 2 missed FTs 

21-20 Bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

got the hawk feed on the pass tonight.

it's fan appreciation night in atlanta but where are the fans? i'm sure they'll be arriving late...don't want to miss mc hammer.


what _was_ kirk thinking on that fast break? :wink: 

bulls look a little sluggish.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> got the hawk feed on the pass tonight.
> 
> it's fan appreciation night in atlanta but where are the fans? i'm sure they'll be arriving late...don't want to miss mc hammer.
> 
> ...


Kirk hasn't thrown one down this year has he?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I hope the trend between the Bulls and Braves don't continue. In the last 3 games, in which they both played on the same day/night. If one lost the other lost. And so far today, the Braves lost. Doesn't look good for the Bulls tonight, other than the fact that they're playing the Hawks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Uhhh....what kind of substitutions are these by Skiles. He took TC out after 2 seconds. Noce out. Othella out. Duhon out.

Davis
Pike
Griffin
Gordon
Kirk

That's our lineup and it doesn't look good.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is audio league pass guys working for u?not for me


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD was our go-to-guy in the final 3 mins. of the qtr. And it wasn't pretty. 

29-22 Hawks after 1.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Kirk hasn't thrown one down this year has he?


he had one. ironically it was during the non-televised clipper game in march. no really!

_if a guy dunks but he's not on TV...did he really dunk? _

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Down by 7 1st Q


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Kirk hasn't thrown one down this year has he?


I don't think he has. Baffles me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Uhhh....what kind of substitutions are these by Skiles. He took TC out after 2 seconds. Noce out. Othella out. Duhon out.
> 
> Davis
> Pike
> ...


We've won all year with various lineups, including this one.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> he had one. ironically it was during the non-televised clipper game in march. no really!
> 
> _if a guy dunks but he's not on TV...did he really dunk? _
> 
> :laugh:


Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that!

Gotta take it strong if you take it in Josh Smith's lane. :naughty:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We're actually getting outhustled so far in this game. That is not what I expected. This better change if we want the 4th seed.

By the way, Tyson needs an average of 16.67 rebounds a game to average 10.0 for the season. He was on track to make up the difference until he played four minutes in a game and got ejected the other day.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Outrebounded badly so far 17-9 Hawks?????


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Benno still can't protect the ball well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hawks announcers lusting after chandler. lingering shot of him walking to the bench. making no secret of the hawk's intent to persue him.

:naughty: 



meanwhile where is sloth? he's late to his own gig.

:naughty:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice play by Ben!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du and Delk really booming the dynamite tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Benno still can't protect the ball well.


Exhibit 1A why he'll never be a full time PG. That said, I love the guy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We shouldn't be losing to the hawks....why do we come out so flat?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella with his 3rd PF early - bring on the 'Reiner'


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:



> Exhibit 1A why he'll never be a full time PG. That said, I love the guy.


I hope he gets to come out to the Vegas equivalent of the Rocky Mountain Review (whatever it's called this year) and play some pg. I don't know if they'll do that, as it would kind of suggest they were grooming him to replace Kirk, but I think it would help his game a lot to get to work on handling the ball more in game situations.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

fella with his 3rd pf :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

9 point lead

Gugliotta scores..what is this? 

nocioni shoots scores. 

now it's a 7 points game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

On my relatively large TV, I can't tell whatsoever the difference between a 6 and an 8 on the score graphics. Annoying.

Wow, Chapu playing at full speed.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Man, i guess there is a correlation betweens the Braves and Bulls.
The Bulls really need to win this one. I don't know which would be better for the Bulls. To get home court against the Wiz or Pacers. Or end up getting 6th and play the Celtics. And bypass a Bulls/Heat 2nd round game if they beat Boston. I'd personally like our chances against the Pistons, than I do the Heat.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

teen wolf coast to coast baby!

bulls making a run.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

aqua teen wolf coast to coast space ghost


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

So many offensive rebounds. Childress has 3 already.

Hawks lead brds 20-12!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu playing well with 12 pts


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> teen wolf coast to coast baby!
> 
> bulls making a run.


The Teen Wolf nickname has got to stick. LOL. Thanks Pargo!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If you spill water on Josh Childress, he'll have babies. And if you feed him after midnight, he'll turn evil.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The Teen Wolf nickname has got to stick. LOL. Thanks Pargo!


Wait, no thanks Pargo, keep in front of Lu.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a Tom Gugliotta rookie card from 1981.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Where is the defense - stayed in Chicago??

Hawks are at 50% against us!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> If you spill water on Josh Childress, he'll have babies. And if you feed him after midnight, he'll turn evil.












=


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jesus, we are in trouble.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:jawdrop:


tony delk dint just make that! he dint. whoa. nothin' but net.

he's killing us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fcking Delk.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow by 15..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles! Blow up the team! Send Pike to rehab!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else think we should stop airing the barbershop Bulls commercial considering the Lakers now suck, the Bulls are now good, and the commercial no longer makes any sense?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats what you call worst case senario ending for a half!!!

two 3 pts in the last 16 seconds:curse:

Now we're down 15 , and if we don't come back we're losing to the worst team in the league!!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wtf ? delk at the buzzer ??

i'm done ....bulls suck to much right now.

i'm gonna sleep...its 2.10am over here....

hope this story has a happy end.

n8 girl(s) n guys


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

The Bulls obviously don't give a damn about the #4 seed -- or about getting homecourt -- if they are going to p*** away a game against the flippin' HAWKS like this!!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, we are going to blow home-court advantage in a game against the Hawks.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow. Bulls just gave up 63 to the Hawks. :dead:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

****!!!!!!!!!we're being raped by hawks!!!!!!!!1 :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Killuminati said:


> Wow. Bulls just gave up 63 to the Hawks. :dead:


63 being hawk season high for a half.

:none:

do the bulls want this game? that's the question.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!11111 We're losing to the Hawks!!!!111111 We're gonna lose!!!11111111 We suck and have no shot at anything!!!111111


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, did some of you miss the last 6 seasons, when Jamal or Brand or Mercer would have a big first half and we would be up 15, only to see the playoff team decide to play some defense and win?

:nonono:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> OMG!!!!!!11111 We're losing to the Hawks!!!!111111 We're gonna lose!!!11111111 We suck and have no shot at anything!!!111111


Yeah, hopefully we'll turn down the playoff berth, we don't deserve it, the league should let the Hawks in the playoffs instead.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

girlygirl said:


> The Bulls obviously don't give a damn about the #4 seed -- or about getting homecourt -- if they are going to p*** away a game against the flippin' HAWKS like this!!


6th seed - here we come!

The upside is we play the Celts 1st round (we'd have to lose to Indy too) , and if we win we don't play the Heat in the 2nd.

Still - it would be Awful losing to the Hawks so close to playoffs. Even last year we could beat them , but now it's just awful.

we're outhustled on the Board , and playing soft defense. The Hawks are at 0.524 fg% - that should'nt happen even if we're playing the Suns. absolutely terrible :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That dumb lineup Skiles put on the floor in the 1st qtr when we got off to such a solid start set the tone for the rest of the half. Hawks scored at will from there on and we panicked and began taking bad shots. This will trump that Detroit choke job as the worst loss of the season if we don't make a great comeback.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Atlanta 14-18 from FT line, Bulls 7-8 
Atlanta 23 rebounds, Bulls 16 rebounds

Here are the two main reasons Chicago is down 15 at halftime


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> ****!!!!!!!!!we're being raped by hawks!!!!!!!!1 :curse: :curse: :curse:


Raped?! even this one gets you Horney :wink:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

17 down now :curse:


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

3rd quarter starts just as badly -- 2 poor shots, turnover, easy baskets for Atlanta


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon with the dewy three.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Tyronn Lue is killing the Bulls...he is too quick for Duhon or Hinrich


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

If any good comes from this, it's Duhon improving his shot and his confidence.
He's been on fire for the past few games.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon is Hot - lucky for us he's 4-4 from 3p land.

and now OH with his 4th PF.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

73-56.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, the only thing the Bulls have going right for them right now is Duhon making those 3-pointers. But the defense tonight is just atrocious. Hawks players are wide open on the perimeter and driving into the lane with ease. The Hawks have some very athletic players, and they are exposing Chicago right now.

The Bulls are trying to make a run, but unless they really tighten up the defense...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hawks are just lights out...this is frustrating. Those 2 garbage 3-pointers in the final seconds of the half didn't exactly help matters.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Hawks have led 28 times at halftime, they are 7-21.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, Googs finally missed a damn shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris Duhon 3 pt field goal.

Smith drives in the lane throws it up, blocking foul on Andres Nocioni.

73-52 5:24


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon with his 5th 3 pointer. What the record - 9 made??? or is it 11??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon is feeling it

18 points for him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Duhon with his 5th 3 pointer. What the record - 9 made??? or is it 11??


his 6th - can he bail us out of this one?!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Josh Smith puts two in at the line.

Duhon nails another 3. 

Bulls steal.

Kirk Hinrich misses, Smith rebounds.

Tyronn Lue makes a floater.

Davis misses.

Josh Smith miss, Stewart miss, Tony Delk makes a 3. 79-67

3:55 3rd


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Geez!!! had it down to 7, then two missed shots and two poor defensive possessions pushes the deficit back to 12.

Someone besides Duhon needs to make a shot!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon in the game.

Andres Nocioni makes the leaner, 80-70.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the worst defense I've seen us play in one heck of a long while.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Childress misses with his left hand and its knocked out of bounds, Bulls ball.

Jason Collier gets a holding foul.

Bumping foul on Jason Collier, his 4th. Penalty

Gordon sinks 2 at the line.

80-72 3:07 3rd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lue loses it, Duhon stole it. Chandler drives to the hoop and is fouled. Tyson really needs to take a page out of Eddy's book and dunk it down with the foul.

Chandler makes 2 at the line.

80-74 Hawks 2:40 3rd


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm like 95% sure Chris Duhon is already 20 points over his career high, and that includes NBA, college, high school, rec league, pickup, and wheelchair basketball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Delk airball, Tyson rebounds.

Nocioni drives baseline and is knocked hard by Stewart.

Nocioni makes 1 at the line.

80-75 2:15 3rd


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

thaaats the Hawks we know. Implosion!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Childress miss, Chandler rebounds.

Chris Duhon nails another 3.

80-78 Hawks


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

SEVEN 3-pointers for Duhon!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Du with the 7th 3pointer - nutty game by him!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Travelin on Yogi Stewart.

Tony Delk blocking foul, Gordon to the line.

Gordon makes 2 at the line.

80-80 1:12 3rd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hawks get a shotclock violation

48 left in the 3rd with tie 80-80.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

NBA.com has 81-80 Bulls


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*IMPLOSION!* :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great 3rd Q by Bullies

34-19 to tie


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon makes a floater off the board. 82-80

Collier ties it at 82.

Bulls are holding for one last play. Gordon loses it, bounces off the board and off a Hawks hand and Davis tips it in.

Delk misses, Noc rebounds.

Nocioni misses a shot from 3/4 court.

84-82. Bulls


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Much better 3rd by the Bulls. Du has been on fire lately!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*bows down in front of Duhon*

84-82 Bulls.

Unfreaking believable!


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not liking that Duhon picked ATL to have a huge game against! Stay away from our Du Hawks... 

BTW, Nice comeback, hope we didn't blow our load this quarter


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Duhon... wow

by the way who ever is in control of updating the score on the WGN telecast shouldn't have a job after tonight


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

from here on out..... Chandler assumes control. Roger that


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon another 3, team record!!!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow nice comeback by the bulls lol..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Collier scores inside, 87-84.

Ben Gordon makes a 3, he can't help but be in the glory. 90-84.

Blocking foul on Duhon.

10:48 in the 4th.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We're horrible!!!!111111 We aren't gonna win anything!!!11111111 We're gonna lose!!!1111111


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Boris Diaw splits a pair at the line.

Tyson scores downlow.

92-85


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Whats the record on 3p in one game????


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Diaw makes a turnaround, nicely done. 92-87.

Gordon throws the ball off Delk out of bounds.

Gordon nails a 3. 

95-87


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

So lemme get this str8...

63-48 turns into 95-87

By my calcs that is a 47-24 run. Not half bad Bulls Not half bad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni gets a foul diving for a loose ball.

Chandler dives for a loose ball and knocks it out of bounds.

Lou misses, Kevin Willis rebound.

Hosh smith misses.

Hinrich makes a 2.

97-87.

9:09 in the 4th


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

From the play-by-play on this board, it looks like the defense that played all 4 quarters last night, decided to come out and play in the 2nd half. Maybe they're sending a message out to the other play-off teams. Showing that even if they're getting blown out in the first half, don't expect the same thing in the second.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We've outscored them 49-24 in 15 minutes of 2nd half action.

Shame on all the 'doubters' (for lack of a better word). :nonono:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Amazing, I change my sig and Ben starts shooting well again.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2nd half score so far:

49-24 Bulls


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Just cover the spread Bulls. :angel:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

bullet said:


> Whats the record on 3p in one game????


For one player?
I believe it was 12, Kobe and Donyell Marshall.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, Duhon has been awesome offensively lately.. think he's playing his way to assuring a spot on one of the all rookie teams?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

bullsville said:


> We've outscored them 49-24 in 15 minutes of 2nd half action.
> 
> Shame on all the 'doubters' (for lack of a better word). :nonono:


I admit, after seeing the halftime score i was really doubting the team :whoknows: . But they've proved me wrong. Never underestimate these Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler block, saved by Gordon.

Hinrich drives and is blocked.

Gugliotta miss, Lue rebounds.

Josh Smith goes for a dunk and is blocked by Nocioni.

Harrington drives in and is fouled by Gugliotta.

Othella Harrington makes 2/2 at the line.

99-87 7:50 left in the 4th


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

DaFuture said:


> Just cover the spread Bulls. :angel:


Good call! :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

bullsville said:


> We've outscored them 49-24 in 15 minutes of 2nd half action.
> 
> Shame on all the 'doubters' (for lack of a better word). :nonono:


Half the fun of game threads is watching the knee jerk crowd get hysterical.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Josh Smith misses a dunk huge, but it is Harringtons fith foul unfortunately.

Josh Smith misses the first free throw. 

Antonio Davis in for Harrington.

Josh Smith misses the 2nd, Chandler rebounds.

Chnadler blocked inside by Josh Smith.

Smith loses the ball out of bounds.

Nocioni drives in and is fouled.

99-87 7 minutes left


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Andres Nocioni makes the first free throw like butter.

Andres Nocioni makes the second freethrow and spreads the butter on the toast.

101-87


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Guggliotta makes a three, showing off the classic white boy jumpshot. 101-90.

Hinrich drives throws it up, and Kevin Willis goaltends. Doesn't he know thats illegal, just like stealing a car, Grand Theft Auto he should be locked up.

Kevin Willis compensates for his past crime by making a hook shot in the lane.

Then Kevin Willis hangs on Hinrichs arms for a foul.

103-92 Bulls 6:04


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

The Bulls used to be the hawks.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> We're horrible!!!!111111 We aren't gonna win anything!!!11111111 We're gonna lose!!!1111111


goes to *Hysteria*:

-behavior exhibiting exessive or uncontrollable emotion such as fear or panic
-*a mental disorder* characterized by emotional exitability.
-behavior exhibiting overwhelming or unmanagable fear

........may be accompanied by paralysis :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon bricks and the ball bounces around like a pinball before the Hawks get it.

But the Hawks miss.

Gordon gets it and Noc misses and Chandler gets the rebound. He is like a skyscraper, just goes up and he is like 100 feet higher then anyone else. He brought down the house with that rebound, like Dennis Rodman, next thing Chandler will be in a wedding dress marrying himself.

Bulls timeout.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like gugliotta and willis are heating up!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon's 8 three's are a team high this season.

24 pt career/season high for him tonight! 

:clap:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

> Half the fun of game threads is watching the knee jerk crowd get hysterical.


I agree Vince. Its even more fun when these Bulls are the Comeback Kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

sloth said:


> Gordon bricks and the ball bounces around like a pinball before the Hawks get it.
> 
> But the Hawks miss.
> 
> ...


Sloth, you have got some play by play talent. Keep bringin' it!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

nOCIONI DRIVERS AND IS CLOBBERED NO FOUL, AND Chandler gets the rebound. Davis misses, awful shot but Delk thinkss we are playing soccer and kicks it out of bounds.

Kirk Hinrich gets fouled on THE PENETRATION.

Kirk makes 2 from the line.

105-92

4:58 Left in the 4th

Bulls Lead


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

hope to see Chandler get another double double before this one ends.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

And, if I remember correctly, we were supposed to dump Duhon at the end of the season because he couldn't shoot, hmmmmmmmm :clown: :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Guggliotta thinks he is Jordan but misses the fade, and then Chandler gets a monster block on Childress. I swear Childress pissed his pants there.

Gordon misses a 3.

Smith gets the ball on the fastbreak but misses downlow all while being fouled by Nocioni

Smith makes 1 at the line.

Duhon back in the game. 

105-93


4:19

Bulls Lead


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

So far Bulls outscore Hawks 57-29 in the 2nd :clap: :clap:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler misses, and Nocioni goes MJ on them and makes a shot at the shotclock buzzer.

107-93

Tyronn Lue misses,.

Duhon leads Hinrich for the layup, come on boy, dunk.

109-93

Bulls Lead

3:23

Timeout Hawks.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> And, if I remember correctly, we were supposed to dump Duhon at the end of the season because he couldn't shoot, hmmmmmmmm :clown: :cheers:


Looks like he can shoot. But so far in this game, doesn't look like he can drive to the hole. :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Some of you people thought we wouldn't come back against the worst team in the league?

Haters! [/sarcasm]


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> And, if I remember correctly, we were supposed to dump Duhon at the end of the season because he couldn't shoot, hmmmmmmmm :clown: :cheers:


Exactly. I hope all the people who previously posted that Du's "the worst shooter in the NBA" are watching tonight. And last night, and the game before that...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

What a great recovery by the bulls.. I am definitely impressed.. again.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Down 15 at half, up 15 with 3.29 to go. Thats some serious turnaround! :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Delk misses a 3, he went long distance but the phone company said he didn't pay his bills.

20 second timeout for the Bulls.

Nocioni looks a little hurt, a charlie horse on his arm.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh no...Nocioni is hurt!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> duhon's 8 three's are a team high this season.
> 
> 24 pt career/season high for him tonight!
> 
> :clap:


Add to that 4 brds 6 asts and 1 stl with 0 to's


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler drives, and is held by Tom Gugliotta. That is the classic bum defense. Knows he can't guard him so he just grabs him.

Chandler makes 2 at the line.

111-93

Double Double for Chandler


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That better just be a bruise. It's pretty hard to tear a bicep muscle, right?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson with another DD 10 11 and 3 blks


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Collier misses, and the Hawks have gone Stone Cold Steve Austin, WWE is a better league for the Hawks then the NBA.

Eric Piatowski runs out of bounds, maybe he should become a real estate agent so he can buy more land.

Delk misses, but Collier gets Delk out of a sticky spot just like last night in bed with Mrs. Delk.

Harrington misses.

Diaw makes a shot.

111-97

1:50


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another DD for Tyson :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich bricks a 3, whats his problem, Duhon should be the starting point guard while Hinrich watches from the bench. jk.

Diaw makes another jumpshot.

111-99 Bulls

Hinirch another miss, he has a lower shooting percentage then Jamal.

Childress spins with remnants of Dr. J with that fro.

111-101

58.5 left to go, the Bulls lead.

Timeout


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

They're gonna cover the spread! 

edit: gah maybe not!? could be close..


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Both teams shooting very well tonight


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Haha, reiner still no points. Gets stripped on a dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Instead of Spring Flowers this year, the Bulls wil bring Spring Playoffs.

Harrington is fouled.

Harrington goes to the line for a bannana split.

Tony Delk comes up short again just like last night in bed with Mrs. Delk.

Hawks score sometime while I was making jokes.

Ball ahead to Reiner and Reiner tries to dunk even though he doesn't have the ball.

Harrington to the line.

112-103 Bulls 8 seconds left.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Harrington makes 2 from the line.

Delk scores.

Eric Piatowski holds it.

114-105 Chicago Bulls win over the Atlanta Hawks.

Bulls cover the spread just like Jason Collier did in bed last night with Mrs. Delk.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That better just be a bruise. It's pretty hard to tear a bicep muscle, right?


not really, not for the Bulls it isn't. Oh well sign someone from the D league and keep rolling, The Bulls don't need talent :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice!

again 7 guys in DF with Tyson at DD


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

what's the biggest scoring half, the Bulls have had?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You Chicago guys keep close to your radios and TV's and tell us if you hear anything about Noch's condition.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

sloth said:


> Bulls cover the spread just like Jason Collier did in bed last night with Mrs. Delk.


:laugh: sloth you rule, great work on the play by play tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2nd half score 66-42 Bulls


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Outscored Hawks 66-42 in 2nd half :clap:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

oops, you beat me to it Bullet :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*46!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_double_ the win total from last season!

:rbanana:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Double last seasons win total????????? Who'd a thunk it??? :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

hope Noc is not out, this team doesn't need anymore injuries


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

This team HAS to be driving the haters nuts. Whenever the odds are stacked against them, they almost always rise to the occasion. They just won't stop competing. And if one guy is off another steps up. Gotta love it. I never expected this so soon. :cheers:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Duhon 24 points on 8-9 shooting, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 0 turnovers.

A perfect game? You can't get much better. 

For a rookie.

Taken in the 2nd round.

Who can't shoot.

Who is now shooting 35.8% from behind the arc, compared to the guy he replaced in our starting backcourt who is shooting 35.7% on 3's.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> oops, you beat me to it Bullet :biggrin:


No prob buddy , you can write it again in colours if you wish , It's worthy of decoration :biggrin:


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice lines all around from the Bulls: (from box score on ESPN.com)

Duhon 24 pts. (8-9 shooting -- ALL from the arc), 4 reb., 6 asst, 0 TO
Hinrich 17 pts. (7-18 shooting), 9 asst., 2 steals, 2 TO
Gordon 16 pts. (5-10 shooting), 3 reb., 1 TO
Chandler 10 pts., 11 reb., 3 blocks
Nocioni 19 pts. (7-15 shooting), 5 reb.
Harrington 11 pts., 5 reb., 2 steals
Davis 13 pts., 6 reb.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nocioni with a nice game of 19 pts 5 brds 2 asts and 1 blk

Hope he is OK by the NY game in 3 days!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

WHat happened to Noc?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I like the fact Bulls had only 9 to's in the game!

Hope Duhon keeps his shot for playoffs.

Ben looks more comfortable with his shot again , and thats really important for moneytime (16 pts on 5-10 , 2-2 from 3 , 4-4 ft - Sidenote - Ben already in top 20 in FT%)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Bulls now with 17 come-back wins when trailing at the half, 2nd most in the NBA.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

When I went to post this, this thread had 191 replies. On the Hawks board, their game thread had 6. Isn't that sad?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Insider OT: Looks like after 10 in a row Nugz on their way to lose to the Rockets. Down 16 10 minutes to go.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Who is now shooting 35.8% from behind the arc, compared to the guy he replaced in our starting backcourt who is shooting 35.7% on 3's.


Despite a frigid April, Gordon is still shooting 39.7% from three. At least that's what it says on my computer.

Duhon averaged 21 ppg as a hs senior and 23 as a junior and shot 55% from the floor for his career. I'm not saying Allen Iverson is up nights worried about a run from Duhon for his scoring titles, but Duhon isn't as bad an offensive player as his Duke years would suggest.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Sad because they dont sit on the internet during a b-ball game or sad because we do?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> WHat happened to Noc?


I may be reading a lot into this, but on the Atlanta telecast, they showed Noce talking to Tedeschi as he walked off the court. Tedeschi seemed "happy" with what Noce was saying to him, so I hope he just caught the tip of an elbow in his arm or something and he'll just have a deep bruise.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Despite a frigid April, Gordon is still shooting 39.7% from three. At least that's what it says on my computer.


My bad, I was referring to the guy who started next to Hinrich in the backcourt last season, I should have made myself more clear. I think Crawford was his name???



> Duhon averaged 21 ppg as a hs senior and 23 as a junior and shot 55% from the floor for his career. I'm not saying Allen Iverson is up nights worried about a run from Duhon for his scoring titles, but Duhon isn't as bad an offensive player as his Duke years would suggest.


I've always read about what a great shooter he was in HS, and I've likewise always wondered why he didn't shoot better at Duke. His shot certainly looks good now, if he can even stay around 36% from the arc he may never leave our starting line-up IMHO.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad that even last year, when the Bull's record was awful, the game threads were still busy even though it was mostly everyone discussing which screwed-up play was the worst. Looks like on the Hawk's board, they just don't care.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I may be reading a lot into this, but on the Atlanta telecast, they showed Noce talking to Tedeschi as he walked off the court. Tedeschi seemed "happy with what Noce was saying to him, so I hope he just caught the tip of an elbow in his arm or something and he'll just have a deep bruise.


Gracias.

:banana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

For League Pass viewers or anyone unfortunate enough to have to watch this game on Turner South -- I nominate tonight's game as the worst telecast I saw all year.

No replays or irrelevant replays. A play-by-play guy who, when he wasn't repeatedly (at least two dozen times) calling Othella "Othello", had no clue what the score was and just generally gave me the feeling that he was trying to finish a crossword puzzle while calling the game.

Absolutely dreadful. Of course, when no one's watching, I guess there's no sense in putting forth any effort on a broadcast.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> For League Pass viewers or anyone unfortunate enough to have to watch this game on Turner South -- I nominate tonight's game as the worst telecast I saw all year.
> 
> No replays or irrelevant replays. A play-by-play guy who, when he wasn't repeatedly (at least two dozen times) calling Othella "Othello", had no clue what the score was and just generally gave me the feeling that he was trying to finish a crossword puzzle while calling the game.
> 
> Absolutely dreadful. Of course, when no one's watching, I guess there's no sense in putting forth any effort on a broadcast.


second.

they were dreadful.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Despite a frigid April, Gordon is still shooting 39.7% from three. At least that's what it says on my computer.
> 
> Duhon averaged 21 ppg as a hs senior and 23 as a junior and shot 55% from the floor for his career. I'm not saying Allen Iverson is up nights worried about a run from Duhon for his scoring titles, but Duhon isn't as bad an offensive player as his Duke years would suggest.


Ben is back up to 0.400 from 3p after 2-2 tonight


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> For League Pass viewers or anyone unfortunate enough to have to watch this game on Turner South -- I nominate tonight's game as the worst telecast I saw all year.
> 
> No replays or irrelevant replays. A play-by-play guy who, when he wasn't repeatedly (at least two dozen times) calling Othella "Othello", had no clue what the score was and just generally gave me the feeling that he was trying to finish a crossword puzzle while calling the game.
> 
> Absolutely dreadful. Of course, when no one's watching, I guess there's no sense in putting forth any effort on a broadcast.



I know you know their PBP man, I can't get his name out right now but he used to be the big PBP man on TBS' coverage of the NBA back in the 80's. I couldn't believe how much he sucks now, besides the 'Othello's he also called Pike 'Pee-it'kowski instead of 'Pie-it'kowski. 

I just wish I could think of his name off the top of my head, I think it's Ernie something?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I may be reading a lot into this, but on the Atlanta telecast, they showed Noce talking to Tedeschi as he walked off the court. Tedeschi seemed "happy" with what Noce was saying to him, so I hope he just caught the tip of an elbow in his arm or something and he'll just have a deep bruise.


Hope you read it right. Can't afford losing him too. Thanx anyway


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

If the telecast was that bad, maybe I was better off reading Sloth's play-by-play than watching it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> [Duhon] may never leave our starting line-up IMHO.


I sure hope he does. I mean, he's not going to get 9 wide-open looks from three most nights, and it can't be ignored that the Bulls have just played two godawful defensive teams. 

Ben needs work on his ball-handling, decision-making, and defense. No question that right now Duhon deserves to start over him. But I'm pretty confident Gordon will shore up those deficiencies to the extent that it'll be silly not to start him. He has so many more weapons in his arsenal than Duhon does. 

When Gordon returns to the starting lineup (next year), if Duhon can remain a steadying force off the bench who doesn't make mistakes, plays solid D, and knocks down open looks, then he'll be a huge, huge asset.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon improved his 3p% only by this game from 0.339% to 0.358%!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I know you know their PBP man, I can't get his name out right now but he used to be the big PBP man on TBS' coverage of the NBA back in the 80's. I couldn't believe how much he sucks now, besides the 'Othello's he also called Pike 'Pee-it'kowski instead of 'Pie-it'kowski.
> 
> I just wish I could think of his name off the top of my head, I think it's Ernie something?


Bob Neal. He was never great, but he did used to at least be kind of smooth and know the players. The guy was just sputtering and stammering and screwing up all night long tonight.

NBA TV is showing Phx-Sac right now, and I'm wondering why Gary Bender hasn't held on to a national job of some sort. He is just as good as he ever was.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I sure hope he does. I mean, he's not going to get 9 wide-open looks from three most nights, and it can't be ignored that the Bulls have just played two godawful defensive teams.


I disagree, as long as he is playing next to Gordon and Hinrich and they are on the other side of the floor playing pick-and-roll, I think he will get all the wide-open looks he wants... he's been getting them all season.

Although I'm sure you meant a real team would eventually adjust and cover him after he hit 4 or 5, I think he'll still get plenty of open looks.



> Ben needs work on his ball-handling, decision-making, and defense. No question that right now Duhon deserves to start over him. But I'm pretty confident Gordon will shore up those deficiencies to the extent that it'll be silly not to start him. He has so many more weapons in his arsenal than Duhon does.
> 
> When Gordon returns to the starting lineup (next year), if Duhon can remain a steadying force off the bench who doesn't make mistakes, plays solid D, and knocks down open looks, then he'll be a huge, huge asset.


I don't know, I'm kind of torn right now, although I'm sure 8-9 is a huge part of it. But I personally love Ben coming off the bench, even down the road, as long as he's getting 30 minutes and finishing games. 

I had NBA-TV on the other day, and they were showing great 6th men throughout history. And when you see guys like Havlicek, Bobby Jones, McHale, Vinnie Johnson, Schrempf, etc. coming off the bench most of their careers, it really makes me hope that we are good enough to let Ben (and/or Tyson) keep coming off the bench, it's such a huge weapon against other teams' second units.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Bob Neal. He was never great, but he did used to at least be kind of smooth and know the players. The guy was just sputtering and stammering and screwing up all night long tonight.
> 
> NBA TV is showing Phx-Sac right now, and I'm wondering why Gary Bender hasn't held on to a national job of some sort. He is just as good as he ever was.


Thank you, how could I forget a name like Bob Neal? But yeah, he used to be solid, tonight he made me think he was a rookie broadcaster.

But who knows, maybe he wants out of his Turner contract, and incompetence is the only way to get there?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

No word on Noc in the recap, snipets: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250416001 


ATLANTA (AP) -- With his team trailing by 15 points at halftime, Chicago Bulls coach Scott Skiles figured it was time to fire away in the locker room.

"You only have so many bullets in the season; tonight I spent one," Skiles said.

"I got into them pretty good," Skiles said. "The thing you look for in that instance is are they going to respond."

"It was just one of those nights when I was in a good rhythm," Duhon said. "After the first three or four went in, I felt I could make any of them."

Duhon said *veteran Antonio Davis warned the players at the start of halftime that Skiles "had the right to come in here and yell at us."*

"Coach Skiles just came in here and was being real with us," Duhon said.

Said Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich: "Coach was a little upset at halftime, and rightfully so."

"Eight of nine from 3, I don't remember anybody doing that," Hinrich said. "It was impressive. He was stepping into them and feeling it and we were trying to find him."

Skiles said no decision has been made on adding a player to replace Curry. ... *The eight 3-pointers were an individual season high for Chicago, topping Ben Gordon's six at Charlotte on March 30. *

On a positive note, who would have thought Duhon would have the Bulls' individual season high for three pointers?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Coach Mike Woodson postgame comments 2:43 min

bulls.com needs something like this : http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/0405_PostGame_PressConf.html


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

In a way, I feel bad for the hawks, especially on fan appreciation night. MC Hammer couldn't have made them feel better.
I know next year they will turn it around with free agency. They just need to get the right guys and build around that core of Childress, Smith, and Harrington.
Chris Crawford should give them some help.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> In a way, I feel bad for the hawks, especially on fan appreciation night. I know next year they will turn it around with free agency. They just need to get the right guys and build around that core of Childress, Smith, and Harrington.












It's ok. hammer didn't hurt them, and made it all worth while with the post-game festivities. i'm waiting for wynn's update on how the game/concert panned out. anyone have word about noc?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

KC Johnson post-game article



> Andres Nocioni shook off a bruised right bicep to score 19 and Kirk Hinrich added 17 points and nine assists.


Seems like a just a bruise, no big deal. Although KC's line here is completely inaccurate as it implies Noc scored the points after injuring the bicep.

There was also a good line about Noc from the "notes" section:



> Jannero Pargo has updated his nickname for Andres Nocioni now that the rookie forward cut his hair. "He used to be Teen Wolf," Pargo said. "Now he's Michael J. Fox."


Also includes mentions of bringing in Funderburke and Beasly for tryouts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Enter coach Scott Skiles, who had watched his team recreate Hammertime and mimic dance moves in the pregame locker room, anticipating the rapper's postgame concert.


 lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was at the game last night and I had a wonderful time. 

My take on the game:

Atlanta played a very good first half. Smith, Willis, Lue and googs and childress played about as well as a team could play. Bulls gave up 63 pts to the the hawks and were down 15 at halftime. Delks three at halftime brought thunderous cheers. For the Bulls Nocioni, Duhon and OH kept us close. (that is if you consider 15 being close.) I didn't panic. I knew the bulls would clamp down on defense and they did. Atlanta fouled the hell out of us in the third period. We went from 15 down to 2 up at the end of the 3rd. Fouls and the fact that Smith tried to do too much. Instead of taking the safe shot, Josh would try and do the spectacular on every play! He even missed 2 fts one time. If he learns how to play the complete game, this kid is going to be a talent!! Childress is too. Anyway. once the bulls played better defense the game was over. Gordon, Duhon and Hinrich and even pargo were killing them with jump shots. Chandler was his usual dominating self in the 4th quarter. 

I enjoyed the game very much. Atlanta, has some pieces in place to work with. Get them a good player in first round and add a FA and some nice second round picks and this team will be improved. Willis gave the hometown fans a nice speech. The team is committed to improving and working on their game this summer so next season will be better. Sounds like what the bulls did! 

Atlanta needs more disipline on both ends of the court. From where I live. I can drive to Atlanta in 5.5 to 6 hrs. 

Got a Josh Smith bobblehead. 

Mc Hammer performed after the game. I liked him back in the "day" in his prime. I was dissapointed with his show last night.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I was at the game last night and I had a wonderful time.
> 
> My take on the game:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write up.

Did Willis talk to the crowd or something? He has been hurt for most of the year, but I expect the new owners to offer him a job in the front office when the season ends. I think Mike Woodson is the coach for the job, though. He has done a great job with Josh Smith this year, imo. Getting on him about his defense, but still giving him valuable experience. Tonight, they beat the Knicks and both Josh's had a 20+/10+ night in a winning cause so that is good. I feel if we can get Bogut or Paul, and sign good FA's, then playoffs are only 2 years away.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Thanks for the write up.
> 
> Did Willis talk to the crowd or something? He has been hurt for most of the year, but I expect the new owners to offer him a job in the front office when the season ends. I think Mike Woodson is the coach for the job, though. He has done a great job with Josh Smith this year, imo. Getting on him about his defense, but still giving him valuable experience. Tonight, they beat the Knicks and both Josh's had a 20+/10+ night in a winning cause so that is good. I feel if we can get Bogut or Paul, and sign good FA's, then playoffs are only 2 years away.


I was also at the game -- I want to second everything *trueblue!* said. A couple of other things:

Free bobbleheads of somebody to the first 5000 fans....

It was fan appreciation night. Before the game, Al Harrington came to center court in street clothes, apologized for the season, and vowed that the whole organization was going to work harder during the summer to bring winning basketball back to ATL. I'd say the arena was less than half full...

*trueblue!* was absolutely right about the Hawk having a great first half, but was also absolutely right about not having a worry in the world that we would win the game. Since none of the board wanted to join me on the trip, I went with a buddy from ATL and he was amazed at how solid fundamentally the Bull was despite the point deficit in the first half. It was pretty clear to both of us that Chicago had a plan and was attempting to execute while Atlanta was playing streetball. The Joshes both played very free and were pretty razzle-dazzle as they had the lead, but looked completely unable to compete in the face of the defense the Bull brought in the second half.

Tyson's 10 points and 11 rebounds are such an understatement about waht he brings to this team. When he was on the floor, I was certain that NOTHING was going in unless it was a lucky perimeter shot. The perimeter players were able to get right up on their man and force bad shots, and the lane was completely closed to driving or dishing. If we don't keep Tyson, we are idiots...

It was clear -- as usual -- that the Bull would run through every pick set, though given Atlanta's lack of structure there were very few. Atlanta, on the other hand, was bumped off picks immediately. Ben is great at curling around a pick just far enough to pick off his defender and give himself room to throw up the "giant killer". I'm more and more impressed with our offensive design the more games I watch. It's clear that even when shots don't fall we are taking the right ones. Everyone seems to have the green light to take good shots, and everyone seems to be pretty comfortable in knowing when they have a good shot to take.

Atlanta may have more talent on their roster than we do. Especially before they traded 'Toine back to the Celtic. Davis, Smith, Harrington, Walker, Lue and a couple of vets in Willis and Googs.... but they have no system. No defensive philosophy, no offensive structure. My buddy pointed out to me (something I already knew) how the only Hawk in motion was the guy with the ball, while at times the only Bull NOT in motion was the guy with the ball. Our defensive help is quick and constant, sometimes to a fault, but it seems like our guys react VERY soon to shifts of the ball. 

I know there are some on here that don't like all the gimmicks, but there was a VERY funny "kiss cam". When the camera highlights you, you are supposed to kiss the person to are with. Generally there a couples. Toward the end, one guy leaned over and kissed the girl to his right. The camera stayed on him, so he kissed the girl to his left, while the first girl looked a little stunned. Camera still stayed on him, so the girl behind him leans forward and gives him some more sugar from above. Hilarious! After that, the cam went to Tyson and AD on the bench. Took him a minute, but AD eventually did the right think and showed Tyson some man-love. The whole crowd roared. This is a fun group of players.

After the game, each player and coach gave a select season ticket holder either their game jersey (players) or some sort of symbolic prize (coaches), though I'm not sure what it was. Kevin Willis again came out and apologized for the horrible season. I was embarassed for these grown men having to come out and eat sh_t for the organization. I thought the coach should have come out and apologized for not having a clue... the players can ball.

The only thing more depressing than the constant apologies was HAMMER. First we got amatuer night where some kids came out and "tested the mic" with too much bass, poor mixing, and relatively little talent, though I did think one dude who sampled complete mixes using only his mouth was interesting. Then HAMMER showed up dressed like one of these teen-age hip-hop kids, busting a sag in his black jeans with an oversized shirt and wearing some sort of air-jordans not laced up. The guy has got to be 50 years old, is completely bald under his pink bandana, and looked completely ridiculous out there. His back-up dancers were sloppy and not together, and the whole performance was weak. My buddy and I stayed until the first song we recognized ("2 LEGIT 2 QUIT") and then ran for the exits as HAMMER and his daughter started singing some duet or another.

Very sad.

But very happy that the Bull won!

Go Bull!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well put Wynn. Right on about everything. The kiss cam was funny!! 

When MC Hammer let his daughter sing, Almost 1/2 of the crowd left.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Wynn said:


> I was also at the game -- I want to second everything *trueblue!* said. A couple of other things:
> 
> Free bobbleheads of somebody to the first 5000 fans....


If they can add Andrew Bogut and a quality point guard in free agency than look out 

In fact I would not be surprised to see them throw a bunch of money at Chris Duhon and sign vet depth at the 3 and 2 spots that start until Josh 1 and Josh squared start playing ( drum roll please ) THE RIGHT WAY 

Bogut, Harrington and Duhon are all right way players 



> Tyson's 10 points and 11 rebounds are such an understatement about waht he brings to this team. When he was on the floor, I was certain that NOTHING was going in unless it was a lucky perimeter shot. The perimeter players were able to get right up on their man and force bad shots, and the lane was completely closed to driving or dishing. If we don't keep Tyson, we are idiots...


I said this ages ago before Kenyon Martin and Shawn Marion were putting up the numbers they have this season... I saw Tyson as a bigger more dominating version of Kenyon Martin 

Martin has become a bit more polished and Marion , even though he has a 3rd grade elementary school chuck style to his J... have found ways to become more productive offensively than what they were when they first entered the league

What they both always did was disrupt the opposing offense consistently, trigger the break and invariably be there for the finish

This is where Tyson's greatest skill is 

And if he can build on this as Kenyon and Marion have done then we can thank our lucky stars that we have a 7'2 guy that shares the same "greatest skill / asset as Martin / Marion 





> I know there are some on here that don't like all the gimmicks, but there was a VERY funny "kiss cam". When the camera highlights you, you are supposed to kiss the person to are with. Generally there a couples. Toward the end, one guy leaned over and kissed the girl to his right. The camera stayed on him, so he kissed the girl to his left, while the first girl looked a little stunned. Camera still stayed on him, so the girl behind him leans forward and gives him some more sugar from above. Hilarious! After that, the cam went to Tyson and AD on the bench. Took him a minute, but AD eventually did the right think and showed Tyson some man-love. The whole crowd roared. This is a fun group of players.


I know this team is tight but I don't think [start green] this brand of homosexuality is the right type of vet leadership that we should be espousing to impressionable younger players[/end green]

I know that front court guys can be close ...look at David Robinson and Tim Duncan ...but I always dismissed that from all those years that DRob spent in the Navy


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's hope the Hawks don't bring in CC and the Music Factory next year to appease the hundreds on "Fan Appreciation Night" when they still suck arse


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Let's hope the Hawks don't bring in CC and the Music Factory next year to appease the hundreds on "Fan Appreciation Night" when they still suck arse


*EVERYBODY DANCE NOW!!!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hey Wynn, I am curious, When Skiles put Chandler in the game in the first quarter and Skiles pulled him back out immediately after that offensive rebound put back by the Hawks, what crossed your mind? 

I thought to myself, "oh, no! Skiles would pick the night I go to see the bulls as a night to teach Chandler a lesson!" I had vissons of Chandler not playing the rest of the game! Thank God I was wrong to assume that. 

I agree with you, I thought chandler had more rebounds than he did.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This Hawks team has some pieces in place. I told my son and daugher-in-law that they need a good draft and they should get a nice player. And sign a FA that would help them. Work on their game in off-season this team could be fun to watch night in and night out. 

They need more quality depth. A pf to back up Harrington and scoring guard and pt guard to back up lue. They need a good center. Any team that has Collier playing major minutes is in trouble. Willis can't play forever.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> This Hawks team has some pieces in place. I told my son and daugher-in-law that they need a good draft and they should get a nice player. And sign a FA that would help them. Work on their game in off-season this team could be fun to watch night in and night out.
> 
> They need more quality depth. A pf to back up Harrington and scoring guard and pt guard to back up lue. They need a good center. Any team that has Collier playing major minutes is in trouble. Willis can't play forever.


While every team could use more depth, I'm not convinced Atlanta should be as bad as they are. I really didn't see ANY offensive or defensive structure out there. I think what they really need is a coach. 

Agree completely about Tyson. I think my exact words were "*WTF!!!*"


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wynn, your sig is misleading.

"Skiles, after beating the Atlanta Hawk"

You make it sound like he beat up the mascot or something.. unless he actually did, in that case, nevermind. Because looking at the quote below that, I wouldn't doubt it. :rofl:

I think Mike Woodson is a pretty good coach, & Pistons fans agree with me. He has no PG and no C.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> While every team could use more depth, I'm not convinced Atlanta should be as bad as they are. I really didn't see ANY offensive or defensive structure out there. I think what they really need is a coach.
> 
> Agree completely about Tyson. I think my exact words were "*WTF!!!*"


I agree they have no structure, but I think that has as much to do with having Josh Smith (rookie straight from high school), Josh Childress (a rookie still finding his way), Tyronn Lue (a backup PG on an ideal team), Googs (a vet with skills who can barely move anymore), and Collier (a no talent clown who should be 3rd string at best) all in the starting lineup. It sounds like their coach knows "the right way" to play, but the players haven't learned "the right way" yet themselves. And as young as their main players are, it still might be a while. There's talent in Atlanta, no doubt, but these players haven't learned how to play within a system. And those things take time.


----------

